# Afraid to ask



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

This was in a mortician's lab. The hose on the floor led to a stainless steel slab. I was too weirded out to ask what it actually did. I made it my avatar because it is the most interesting thing I've come across. I'm thinking of changing back though, because when I look at it, I am reminded of the body on the slab.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the world of funeral home plumbing. I service 3 Homes and a crematorium. The more modern remodeled homes are actually pretty neat but the older ones very interesting to say the least. Just wait till you need to do some drain cleaning at one.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so jealous....really...It's always so nice to do something different. I wish I had more funeral home jobs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Cleaning at a funeral home is a Rite of Passage for a Drain Cleaner...:yes:

No Problem for me...
Unless the guy on the table sits up....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Replaced sewage ejector pump ... draining from emblaming room.... a lot of bleach used...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This stuff wrapped on my cable looks like chicken skin...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> This stuff wrapped on my cable looks like chicken skin...:laughing:


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

All of these comments and nobody even mention the placement of the toilet in relation to the cabinetry? I can rig up about anything for any fixture but the overall placement has me thoroughly confused!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Easy to clean the back of the tank. What the heck is that where the seat usually bolts to? Looks like a faucet, but it's blurry on my phone when i zoom in.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There isn't any poopin or peein going on with that toilet... :laughing:

It's prolly less likely to clog than the sinks they use around here...
I was thinking about selling them some insinkerator evolutions...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc_QSyWl-GA


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the video, Redwood. Watched it during breakfast. That lady could benefit from a Frankenstein/toilet/ pump thingy mounted right in the middle of the floor.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread is too much... No way I'll ever be working in a funeral home.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

One of our fire commissioners owned a funeral home, his daughter and the daughter of one of the members of my company went to the same college...

At our annual dinner we had a guy that did a nice roast of our guests, and there was usually a joke about how they rode together bringing the girls to and from college in the station wagon he used to pick up bodies...

One of the ones I liked, was a joke where having our member ride in the front seat on the trip made him nervous, and he asked him to lay down in the back for the trip...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> This thread is too much... No way I'll ever be working in a funeral home.


Oak Lawn Memorial Gardens has a stopped up drain they'll be calling you...:laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually my answering service has been directing all of my plumbing calls to another plumber. I only take the job if it's a water heater or sump pump, or an existing client that specifically ask for me. 

I finally had a break from my rigorous six day work week and it feels nice.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

I think this is a homemade version of this:http://www.plumbingzone.com/album.php?albumid=695&pictureid=3993


Rubber hose goes into the..........Bowl receives the..........I'm going to be sick


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I had to do a drain cleaning job on a post Mortom drain table I tell you you can't have enough personal coverage on


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

pianoplumber said:


> I think this is a homemade version of this:http://www.plumbingzone.com/album.php?albumid=695&pictureid=3993
> 
> 
> Rubber hose goes into the..........Bowl receives the..........I'm going to be sick


I was afraid that was what is was for.


----------

